# Sprites & Pixel Art



## Furretsu (Aug 19, 2008)

Can something _please_ be done about this forum? @___@ It almost hurts to _attempt_ to browse it. I know surskitty's made the contest thread to stop that plague, but there are still plenty of others. (LOL POST UR GARDEVOIRS HERE or HEY LOOK AT ALL THE [SPECIES] PEOPLE MADE FOR ME threads.) 

I like to browse sprites every once in awhile, but it's just not possible with the current state of the forum. Could we add some subforums or some more guidelines or something to clean that thing out?


----------



## surskitty (Aug 19, 2008)

All sprite contests other than seasonal ones are going to be locked as soon as they finish doing whatever they're currently doing.  Trufax.

I'm waiting for Butterfree to get her butt online again so I can ask her if I can close all of the stupid POST OTHER PEOPLE'S SPRITES HERE threads.  Holy fuck what.


HEY GUYS HEY stop being dumb


----------



## Spoon (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree. I hardly even visit the sprite subforum any more; it's extremely cluttered D:

 I do have a suggestion; the old sprite contest thread (the stickied one which fifteen entries could be entered) could have themes (formes of certain Pokémon, a perticular splice, or something, as long as there exists some sort of theme.) Any member would be able suggest a theme, though they would be oblagated to judge the contest, unless someone else agreed to do so. Eh, I thought it might fix the problem we've had on judging contests.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 19, 2008)

I already posted a general contest thread, but I'll add the thing about themes.  Or well I might.


----------



## PichuK (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes, yes, a thousand times _yes_.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh god, I was going to bring this up actually. Thankyou!


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm finding myself agreeing with everything said here. Before the forum crashed, I used to visit the Sprites & Pixel art forum myself. Now, It's just Sprite contests and telling Newbs that they can't sprite. I miss the old days. Bring back the sprite challanges sub-foum.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 20, 2008)

Kai said:


> I'm finding myself agreeing with everything said here. Before the forum crashed, I used to visit the Sprites & Pixel art forum myself. Now, It's just Sprite contests and telling Newbs that they can't sprite. I miss the old days. Bring back the sprite challanges sub-foum.


Nobody ever paid attention to the sprite challenges forum.  It was active for like a month and then discarded.  There's no real reason to bring it back.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes please. Kthxbai! I'm sick of seeing all the constant sprite contests that are just... clones of eachother, basically. Every now and then there's a nice, inventive one with good judging but most of the time... not so. And the constant 'armies' of a certain splice/recolour/whatever base are getting rather annoying too.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 22, 2008)

Kai said:
			
		

> I'm finding myself agreeing with everything said here. Before the forum crashed, I used to visit the Sprites & Pixel art forum myself. Now, It's just Sprite contests and telling Newbs that they can't sprite. I miss the old days. Bring back the sprite challanges sub-foum.


Ditto, exept that maybie people could create public sprite contests there.=D


			
				Zephyrous Castform said:
			
		

> And the constant 'armies' of a certain splice/recolour/whatever base are getting rather annoying too.


Ditto, wat are the points of those anyway? You don't see me with a Palkia/Darkrai/Umbreon/Espeon/Lucario/Dialga/Arceus/Eevee/Azelf army, do you? No, even if I did, I would use albums, or something.


			
				AuroraKing said:
			
		

> I like to browse sprites every once in awhile, but it's just not possible with the current state of the forum. Could we add some subforums or some more guidelines or something to clean that thing out?


I find it hard to find any sprite shops anymore.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 22, 2008)

I've been trying to keep track of the contests and making sure that people aren't starting new ones.  Egh.


----------



## PichuK (Aug 23, 2008)

And now there's even theft going on.

:(


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 23, 2008)

*hugs sprites close* Theft...? Oh heck no. I'm un-publifying my albums.

Contests are clutter right now.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 23, 2008)

Which is why I'm going to lock any new ones.

Am hoping Butterfree responds to sprite armies.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 23, 2008)

PLEASE. Seeing that is just fucking painful. And I don't normally go for the sprite forum, but going to post in an art thread then going back to the index and seeing "OOOOH LOOK AT THE *insert splice/Pokemon here* ARMYYY1!11!!!!1!" instead of the title of the thread I just posted in gives me a headache. Literally. Them armies are part of the reason the only spritework I do anymore are pixelovers of my own drawings. 

In short, no one cares about your army.  STOP POSTING THE GODDAMN ARMY THREADS GOOD GOD SURSKITTY LOCK THEM ANYWAY ><


----------



## surskitty (Aug 23, 2008)

[clicks three times]

Sprite armies are locked; sprite contests are merely ignored because people seem to have gotten the picture.  Tag any new sprite contests 'sprite contest' and bother me if you notice more popping up.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey, uh. Can more stuff be done about the sprite theft I see occurring more and more often these days? First it was one of my sprites, then one that I'm positive is stolen but I only have a hunch as to who, and I'm sure that if these newbie would-be spriters don't learn it will just snowball.

...However, that being said they _are_ heading in the right direction with their spriting. xD (recoloring outlines, saving things as PNG, that sort of thing.) Not that anyone cares; there's enough new would-be spriters to replace the somewhat improved old-new spriters so the overall talent level stays about the same.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 27, 2008)

Hit the report button for all offenders.


----------

